# Ex-SEAL Had 200+ Explosives in Home



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice collection! lol

*Ex-SEAL Had 200+ Explosives in Home*

                                                                          January 3, 2008 - 7:23am
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              SUFFOLK, Va. (AP) - A 34-year-old former Navy SEAL may face additional charges after police seized more than 200 different types of military-grade explosives from his Suffolk home.        Investigators say Elbert Tillman Jr. had enough illegal explosives to do damage as far as a 1/3 mile radius from his home. 

 Authorities seized Claymore anti-personnel mines, detonators, C-4 plastic explosives and tracer ammunition. They also seized 18 rifles, numerous handguns, two computers and 28 metal military boxes of assorted ammunition. 

       He is charged with four felony counts of manufacturing and possessing explosive devices. 

 Authorities are now awaiting input from federal authorities before lodging additional charges. Investigations are also ongoing to determine whether any of the items were stolen government property. 
_      Information from: Daily Press_ 
       (Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press.  All Rights Reserved.)                                                                            

http://www.wtopnews.com/?sid=1319964&nid=25


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 3, 2008)

lol, He was probably just thinking that was cheaper and better than a fence to protect his property from local criminals.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL. Guy was prepared !


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's funny that they're investigating whether it was stolen property or not.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 3, 2008)

Call me stupid, but what does his "Rifles and handguns" have to do with these charges ?? 

Last time I checked It was not illegal too own firearms. Why the need to conviscate them ? Standard op procedure ? or is a firearm in the same home as explosives considered a crime ? :uhh:

This alway's get my blood boiling. 

If the police investigate me for something, anything, and they make an arrest at my house with or without a warrant, it's a sure bet that the firearms will be policed up and taken with me to the detention center. I just don't see the need to strip ones right to keep and bear arms when the crime is not related. 

And, as far as I know, "Tracer ammunition" is not illegal, at least not here in Kentucky. In fact, I'm looking at some in a Cheaper Than Dirt Catologue right now.  Again, what does the ammunition have to do with anything ? Is it a crime in Va to have few military ammunition canisters with your ammo stored in them ??? Fucking amazing. 

Just my .02


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe their looking to see if his former employees are deficient any ordanance?


Another thing., how did they know about him/what he had.,? tip off? Were they watching him for some thing?


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2008)

He is also up on a domestic violence charge against his girlfriend, she left him and very shortly after there was an anonymous tip off to the feds...


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 3, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> He is also up on a domestic violence charge against his girlfriend, she left him and very shortly after there was an anonymous tip off to the feds...



Geeeeeee, simply amazing.

She wasn't concerned about his "explosives" while dating, but when the shit hits the fan, she's suddenly willing and ready to aid the local authorities in an investigation. 

Guys, if your single, keep your firearms out of sight.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 3, 2008)

He should have cleared his shit out the second she left him.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 3, 2008)

SOWT said:


> He should have cleared his shit out the second she left him.



What I was attempting to say, sarcastically, was that this woman, if she did tip off the local authorities, should be charged for consipring to hide illegal explosives from the authorities herself.  After all, she supposedly knew of the illegal explosives, guns and pistols and ammunition while they had been "sweeties" 

Point being, that when a relationship ends bitter, it's alway's the woman that finds the slightest thing about your charachter to report to the courts. Maybe not alway's, but a great majority of the time. 

I date, yes I'm straight, but I have yet to show off my guns to any woman that resides in residence for more than a few hours. :doh: At the moment I have one woman in my life and she still to this day, after 2 years, has not laid eyes on my firearms or ammunition storage.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I think it's funny that they're investigating whether it was stolen property or not.



I was thinking the same thing when I read about the Claymores.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jan 3, 2008)

Having that kind of "stuff" in your possession would seem to indicate that he might actually be a SEAL, but has it actually been confirmed that he served in that capacity?

I think of all the times I've heard of a former (take your pick: SEAL, Green Beret, Ranger, etc.) being accused of some crime, only to find out he wasn't quite what the papers proclaimed him to be.


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 3, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Point being, that when a relationship ends bitter, *it's alway's the woman *that finds the slightest thing about your charachter to report to the courts. Maybe not alway's, but a great majority of the time.



Yeah, guys are _never_ bitter.


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2008)

Paddlefoot said:


> Having that kind of "stuff" in your possession would seem to indicate that he might actually be a SEAL, but has it actually been confirmed that he served in that capacity?
> 
> I think of all the times I've heard of a former (take your pick: SEAL, Green Beret, Ranger, etc.) being accused of some crime, only to find out he wasn't quite what the papers proclaimed him to be.





Naval investigators were called in so I'm sure that will come out soon enough.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha! This story sounds so familiar.  Had a 2/75 guy get busted with a shitload of demo.  Wife ratted him out after a fight and the ATF paid him a visit.  Last I heard he had a court appearance and had not seen him around since :uhh:;  Making small rocks out of big rocks I guess.


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 4, 2008)

This might be a silly question, but why steal demo in the first place?  It seems as though no good ever comes from it.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> This might be a silly question, but why steal demo in the first place?  It seems as though no good ever comes from it.



  Because it's cool!





lol  ;)


----------



## ROS (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my quandry: wth does his being an ex-SEAL have to do with anything? Or is that just the media's way of getting attention?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 4, 2008)

ROS said:


> Here's my quandry: wth does his being an ex-SEAL have to do with anything? Or is that just the media's way of getting attention?


 
Well, it sort of justifies why he has all that stuff lol.


----------



## ROS (Jan 4, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Well, it sort of justifies why he has all that stuff lol.


But when you think about it, 200 isn't really that much (or nearly enough) when it consisted of tracer rounds, plastique, etc.


----------



## JBS (Jan 8, 2008)

ROS, the fact that he's a SEAL has much to do with why the matter is significant- in my opinion anyway.

SEALS have so much training, as well as a clearance, and perhaps beyond that, they have the trust of the American citizens.  Their very own crest and symbol has an eagle bowing its head in reverence to the Teams.  SEALS are respected- not just for the fact that they can run marathons and kill bad guys by the thousands.  There's the matter of trust and integrity (which in my mind is more important and RARE than a P.T. stud.).

The other thing that will be interesting to see is how old the guy was when he got the stuff.  While still not forgivable, it would be more understandable for a 20-year-old SEAL to be stealing explosives, than it would be for an older man with a little bit of life under his belt.

Somehow it doesn't really worry me that a SEAL had explosives.  The guy has spent his military career surrounded by the stuff, carrying hundreds of rounds of ammunition, serving as one of the most lethal men on the planet.  The issue is not really one of danger to the community (except in the case of a house fire), but rather one of trust and integrity.  Hopefully explanations will be forthcoming.


----------



## ROS (Jan 8, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> ROS, the fact that he's a SEAL has much to do with why the matter is significant- in my opinion anyway.
> 
> SEALS have so much training, as well as a clearance, and perhaps beyond that, they have the trust of the American citizens.  Their very own crest and symbol has an eagle bowing its head in reverence to the Teams.  SEALS are respected- not just for the fact that they can run marathons and kill bad guys by the thousands.  There's the matter of trust and integrity (which in my mind is more important and RARE than a P.T. stud.).
> 
> ...



Agreed 100%.


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2008)

IIRC he is 34 yrs old and left the teams about 10 (ish) years ago.


----------



## Rudee (Mar 11, 2008)

It should be noted this cat had his bird pulled before he was discharged from the Navy. He had his NEC-5326 revoked and lost the right to call himself a SEAL.

Just being a BUD/S graduate and a Navy SEAL doesn't mean that a guy is immune to committing crimes. We've had stuff like this happen before in the community. I could name half a dozens cases of SEALs or ex-SEALs(read dudes who got booted from the teams) committing some pretty seriously fucked up shit! Guys have been locked up for murder, manufacturing ecstasy, multiple DUIs, stealing and selling Navy ordnance, and this is just in my era. Now granted these guys are the extreme minority, but they do exist. 

Brian
TEAMS 'N SHIT


----------



## G-Man222 (Aug 30, 2008)

No joke, a while back, my Aunt was selling this one house, and it turned out, (long story short)

The old guy was an 11B from Vietnam, and had a LOT of pounds of C4 in his attic, several LAWs, enough ammunition to supply a Platoon, and several canisters of CS gas... Not including the Military issue M60E1, and several M16s in his basement...

This reminded me of it...

How do prior servicemen stockpile so much over such a period of time, and NOT go un-noticed?

Not that it worries me or anything, (because they are usually trained how to use the stuff)


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 30, 2008)

SOWT said:


> He should have cleared his shit out the second she left him.




You got that right!

This lumping of illegal crap and legal ammo and firearms, when such an arrest is made is pretty standard! The media loves it! Of course, if convicted of the felony, he will not be able to recover the legal weapons or ammo, since he is now a felon. :uhh:

I know plenty of people who had military explosives, ammo cached. At one time in the past, it was such a pain in the arsse to turn in excess explosives or ammo, it was easier to destroy or cache them for future use. 

LE Bomb units, were notorious for 'acquiring,' C-4 and data sheet every time they had a chance and squirreling them away. Why? Because commercial explosives one could purchase, didn't lend themselves to making shaped charges needed for many render safe procedures. Also, they were easier to carry and use when needed than dealing with dynamite or other civilian explosives.

At one time most LE Bomb Technicians, could give an ATF agent a fit by opening his/her assigned vehicle's car trunk. Things are a lot more stricter now.

I know I had over 70 pounds of C-4 and an unknown amount of data sheet and military TNT in my LE bunker at one time.

As I recall there have been a few Special Forces soldiers, who got caught with 'acquired' stuff too! :doh::2c:


----------



## tinker_52 (Sep 18, 2008)

The sorry sucka shoulda told Honey Bunny to "Be Cool," but, hey I've seen such things happen more than once. The ex- tended to act out on her grudge. WTF did Homie think he really needed that shit for, the Fourth of July?! Once, many years ago, on the day when one of the techs from my Airdale shop mustered out out "for good" (discharged), they stopped him at the 'Gate, and his car was loaded down with hunnerds a dollars of GI tools. WTF?  Another time, whenI was working for a civilian EOD contractor, we all had a Thanksgiving break, and two of the "senior" techs got pulled over (DUI), with their car loaded with C4. This was back before the WOT had really gotten on the radar screen, but they were, uh, toast career-wise. Their explanation, "We just wanted to impress our friends."
'N right, what he said, "'bout Trust, Honor, 'n shit."


----------



## bella (Sep 18, 2008)

SOWT said:


> He should have cleared his shit out the second she left him.



yep for sure.... 

He should have never told her in the first place ....  

ya just never know who you can trust these days...


----------



## austin (Sep 18, 2008)

hahaha thats funny that happened like 20 mins from where i live


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2008)

Just goes to show that you never let the significant other know about your HE stash!  Even if he/she helped to cook it up (in the case of TATP)!  There's just some things you should never share, and your bunker is one of those things!!!!  LOL


----------



## whiterose (Sep 18, 2008)

JBS said:


> Somehow it doesn't really worry me that a SEAL had explosives.  The guy has spent his military career surrounded by the stuff, carrying hundreds of rounds of ammunition, serving as one of the most lethal men on the planet.  The issue is not really one of danger to the community (except in the case of a house fire), but rather one of trust and integrity.  Hopefully explanations will be forthcoming.



Agreed. But I WOULD be worried if he is a member of a militant group such as a Neo-Nazi or something.


----------



## TeamAmerica (Apr 29, 2009)

I find it hard to trust members of the opposite sex and it looks like that many be healthy.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 29, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> I find it hard to trust members of the opposite sex and it looks like that many be healthy.




What?


----------



## EATIII (Apr 29, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> What?



DONT ASK DONT TELL:eek:


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 29, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> I find it hard to trust members of the opposite sex and it looks like that many be healthy.



TA,

Their are members of the opposite sex on this board that have served both in peace time and in the current Terror conflicts. 

Be careful of how you phrase things on this board.  You can be misunderstood and then taken completley out of context.  Know what I mean?

I'm not disputing that the women may have had an attack plan on her ex lover, but stating such is different from labeling all females as "untrust worthy"

Just a nice shove. :cool:


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> I find it hard to trust members of the opposite sex and it looks like that many be healthy.



1) Engrish.com

2) Then maybe man meat is for you. You're the guy that's always in the locker room at the local gym, aren't you?

3) I can think of a few women that I would go downrange with RIGHT NOW before I would some men.

4) In the words of the great Ice Cube, Check yo self before you wreck yo self.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 30, 2009)

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA. 

Im sorry FF- did you just FUCKING QUOTE ICE CUBE AND SAY CHECK YOSELF BEFORE YOU WRECK YOSELF?!? 

Wow, thats awesome! And i totally echo your "women downrange" statement- i have a very close EOD friend of mine that I would REQUEST (not just accept) as a member on ANY team clearing something for me. Shes fucking squared away.

But yea, seriously, lets keep the small minded bigotry to a minimum shall we?


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

TeamAmerica your forum name should be revoked and given a new one like:

TeamIShitMyselfAgain

You gotta chill down a bit! The MOD's will drop you like a skinny pointing an AK at a ships Captain!!!

I am not mod so I probably over stepped my bounds but just saying!!!


----------



## GMLRS_SPIKE (Apr 30, 2009)

Could be stocking up before the govt. tries to seize control of the fire arms issue, that or preparing for the next civil war.  :eek:

Though it seems little odd to have that much in your house, I do hope as a member of an elite Force; He has a good explaination and reasons for that much explosives.  I can understand having the rifles and even handguns but something deeper in my gut telling me having all those explosives, could be a hidden agenda.

However it is, This Thread is kinda old but caught my attention.


----------

